# Do separate rooms add sexual intrigue?



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Growing up in Europe it's not unusual for parents to sometimes have separate bedrooms though this is not the case all the time (including Europe).

I find that "space" has a way of bringing people together (oxymoron I know) and in a sense adds a level of intrigue when it comes to sex. Am I over analyzing this? I've found that when I'm dating someone that has her own place it's always nice have that feeling of something "different" even though you're with the person. Her own oasis of sorts that you're privileged to go into.

Is this something people may embrace over time?


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Ii would imagine that over time it would make a sexless marriage far more likely.

It makes random and impromptu sex unlikely and all the other unplanned bonding/talking that takes place when you are sharing the same bed.

If you have separate beds, add in separate bed times and within a few years you will be living separate lives under the same roof.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think separate rooms may alleviate some of the over-share/TMI that gradually happens when couples share space, thus making it easier to keep attraction alive. I love falling asleep in my partner's arms every night. But I can also see that long term attraction might be best served by not being awakened in the middle of the night, from time to time, by his particularly noxious farts. Honestly, little mystery probably wouldn't hurt in such cases.

That said, I don't think most people, particularly older couples, who have separate rooms in the same house are at it like minks every night either. Separate rooms works well for some couples, but can also provide a block to intimacy for others.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I think separate rooms may alleviate some of the over-share/TMI that gradually happens when couples share space, thus making it easier to keep attraction alive. I love falling asleep in my partner's arms every night. But I can also see that long term attraction might be best served by not being awakened in the middle of the night, from time to time, by his particularly noxious farts. Honestly, little mystery probably wouldn't hurt in such cases.
> 
> That said, I don't think most people, particularly older couples, who have separate rooms in the same house are at it like minks every night either. Separate rooms works well for some couples, but can also provide a block to intimacy for others.


That's what I was driving at!:iagree: Separate rooms can be ok when it's not the exclusive living arrangement. That's something I would be totally ok with. I also agree with the TMI / over-share, I find that the novelty often wanes when you see everything farts warts and all. Granted it's inevitable, the personal oasis / space also lets the other person get a bit creative on their part with their own space. Doesn't mean you can't sleep in each others arms, it's just a managed approached to living together.

Plus......it's also nice to not over-share .


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lionelhutz said:


> Ii would imagine that over time it would make a sexless marriage far more likely.


:iagree:


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Naw, for most guys it would probably just lead to the ingestion of more gaseous and flatulence producing foods.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Different people, different needs and perspectives. We can't get enough of each other even after 14 years. The only time one of us sleeps in the guest room is if we can't sleep and want the light on to read until we do.

We spent two years traveling full-time in a small motor home with no slide-outs and a smaller-than-double bed. During that time, we were apart for only a couple of days - the rest, it was 24x7 togetherness. We loved it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Lionel pretty much summed up my thoughts.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't think it would add sexual intrigue for us but it would certainly make for restless,sleepless nights.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Different strokes for different folks. Dating is quite different from living together. If separate rooms work for you, have at it. My wife and I prefer sharing the same bed. There is no best way. Just what works best for the two people.


----------

